# ER has a new plan - Hot News!



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 16, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Exclusive Resorts has a new 10 day plan...if you are interested, please call Scott at ER and tell them that you heard it from me (Bill on TUG)....and no..I am NOT getting any kickbacks as I am not a member (yet).

-------------------------------

I am pleased to tell you about our new 10-day Associate Membership Plan, which is a compelling option for those who wish to experience Exclusive Resorts before committing to a membership with a larger number of days, or for those who simply travel less.

This membership affords you 10 perfect days per year for a fraction of the price of our existing Membership Plans. And, as your needs change, you can upgrade to another available plan in the future.

   Does this sound like something you would be interested in learning more about? If so, please reply now or call me (954) 763-9892 to express your interest.  Click here to learn more about the Associate Membership and introductory pricing available for a limited time.

Kind regards,  

Scott Gehrke
Regional Director [/FONT]

------------------------------------------------
Here is a link for more info

http://www.exclusiveresorts.com/#associate_membership


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 16, 2007)

FYI - This ER news is being broken on TUG first....it is not on Helium Report or Sherpa Report yet.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 16, 2007)

Exclusive Resorts

  All membership fees are 80% refundable…I did not include this in the calculations.

  My cost per day formula = (lost opportunity costs of membership fee (5%) + annual dues) / total days.

  Associate Membership
  Membership fee - $129,900
  Annual dues - $12,900
  Days – 10
  No holidays
  1 advanced reservation
  Space available window – 30 days
  Cost per day = $1,940

  Affiliate Membership
  Membership fee - $239,900
  Annual dues - $13,900
  Days – 15
  No holidays
  2 advanced reservations
  Space available window – 45 days
  Cost per day = $1,726

  Executive Membership
  Membership fee - $349,900
  Annual dues - $22,900
  Days – 25
  No Christmas or New Year holidays
  2 advanced reservations
  Space available window – 60 days
  Cost per day = $1,616


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 16, 2007)

Elite Membership 
Membership fee - $459,900
Annual dues - $34,900
Days – 45
includes Christmas or New Year holidays (1 reservation)
4 advanced reservations
Space available window – 90 days
Cost per day = $1,286

------------------------------------------------------

Ultra Plan (split 3 ways)
Membership fee - $459,900 + $195,000(?)(non RF) = $654,900 / 3 = $218,300
Annual dues - $49,500(?)  / 3 = $16,500
Days - 60 / 3 = 20
includes Christmas or New Year Holidays (2 reservations)
4 space available reservations
Space available window - 90 days
Use 3 residences simultaneously 
Cost per day - $1,371

each year >
2 people get holiday reservation
3rd person gets 2nd space available reservation

$218,300(?) / $16,500(?) for 20 days and 2 reservations 
(*PLUS* holiday, 90 day SAB window, simultaneous use, anyone can use days)

VS
$239,900 / $13,900 for affiliate - 15 days and 2 reservations
$129,900 / $12,900 for associate - 10 days and 1 reservation

------------------------------------------------------

also http://www.heliumreport.com/archive...upplemental-plan-to-offer-extra-vacation-days
$99,000 / $9,900 10 days and 1 adv / 1 SAB reservation 
cost per day = $1,485

$159,00 / $15,900 10 days and 1 adv / 1 SAB reservation / 1 holiday (excl XMAS/NYE) cost per day = $2,385

and then there might be a 2nd tier coming. very interesting stuff.


----------



## Sherpa (Oct 16, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> FYI - This ER news is being broken on TUG first....it is not on Helium Report or Sherpa Report yet.



beaten fair and square !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bill, keep up the good work


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 17, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Exclusive Resorts
> 
> All membership fees are 80% refundable…I did not include this in the calculations.
> 
> ...



$2K per night.  Only 10 days.  No thanks.


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 17, 2007)

My limit is usually around $120/night


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 17, 2007)

$2K is not necessarily "a lot" to me in terms of lux accommodations.

but OTOH, if you look at it as $2K for 1 night in ER property, instead of $1K (how i look at it personally), it REALLY limits the number of properties where you are getting good>great value for your money. which is the most important factor for me when im looking at DCs.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 18, 2007)

*The Worst Value in a DC Membership?*

This new ER "Associate" 10 day plan is the worst value of all the DC memberships in all the categories that I evaluate:

Total Cost per Night
Total Cost per Night per $1Mil of Home Value
Total Cost per Night per Bedroom

I'm not sure why anyone would consider this ER plan with the lack of value and limited reservation program.  There are much better high-end DC programs available!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 18, 2007)

personally, i look at cost per night for associate as $1,290 (by not including opp cost)

but while ER does have a few properties i like, its not something i want to buy into myself. 

and thats also a good point re holidays, the highest market rental rates i remember were over XMAS/NYE, at like regent palm T&C and raffles canouan for example. so not being able to book that drops the max value added too.

OTOH, i still think splitting the ultra plan 3 ways represents by far the best value in joining ER.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 18, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> personally, i look at cost per night for associate as $1,290 (by not including opp cost)



I think it is a "huge mistake" not to account for lost opportunity costs when you spend $129,000 to $459,000.

Invested at 5%, this represents a yearly loss of $6,450 to $22,950 per year!

It is even worse if you resign from the club the 20% loss would be $25,800 to $91,800.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 18, 2007)

its just my way of looking at it, im not suggesting anyone else do the same.

definitely agree its not fun to lose 20% on resignation. one of the examples of why i dont like ER's model. and if you did the 3 way split of ultra upgrade, youd actually lose 44% if you wanted to resign.


----------

